# 11 month old, waking at night, screaming



## sarahmarie2706 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all - I have an 11 month old daughter who has never been a very good sleeper. For the first 4 or 5 months she would sleep 3 hour stretches. Since 6 months old, it has been 1-2 hours, and lately every 45 minutes. However for the past 4 or 5 months she frequently wakes up screaming. I try to nurse her (which is usually all she needs) or I pick her up, but she continues to arch her back and cry. Sometimes we have to turn on the lights for her to calm down. We have co-slept since birth and she is still nursing. CIO is not an option for us. I can handle the waking, it's the screaming that is bothering me. Doctors suspected she had GERD when she was younger, so I'm wondering if that could be the problem, or possibly an allergy or sensitivity to something I'm consuming (she doesn't eat a lot of solids, and this started pre-solids). Any insight would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

Lots of people have suggested I look into food allergies related to my DS's nightwaking. He only screams if I don't nurse him, or if I'm not in the room. Kellymom.com has some good info on the top culprits, if you want to start somewhere with an elimination diet.

I don't have any real answers for you, as I'm still dealing with nightwaking, but since you don't yet have other replies...

Other things people have mentioned to me are:
- Is the baby hungry for more solids?
- Does baby need to burp? Is is baby gassy?
- Is baby thirsty for water?
- Is baby uncomfortable because of polyester PJs or skin issues?
- Is someone else in the bed waking your LO by accident?

It's so hard to know what's going on inside them. Any possible solutions or something you can do if you suspect GERD?

And just out of curiosity, what kind of cry does it seem like to you? I know sometimes I get the feeling DS is just angry that he's up. Like DH's snoring interrupted his sleep.

I don't know. Hope others have some answers for you. Good luck.


----------



## FernG (Feb 14, 2008)

DD started crying out in her sleep a lot after a long car trip. We took her to a chiro for an adjustment, and her night crying stopped. The night crying came back after another long car trip. After she was adjusted again, the crying stopped again.

It's miserable not to know what is wrong. I hope you figure it out soon.


----------

